# Fotoweek.com



## iphoto (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi,

Joined this forum quite recently and then was off for some time. So not sure if I have posted this earlier...anyway,

I run a small Photo a Week project website as an attempt to learn photography by sharing with fellow photographers.

http://fotoweek.com

All opinions/comments most welcome


----------



## elrick (Nov 10, 2004)

cool site...I've joined it


----------



## iphoto (Nov 11, 2004)

elrick said:
			
		

> cool site...I've joined it



Thanks for appreciation and joining Elrick  Your images are too good..do keep posting


----------



## elrick (Nov 11, 2004)

iphoto said:
			
		

> Your images are too good..do keep posting


Thank You
but shouldn't images be posted one in a week, or should they?


----------



## iphoto (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi Erik, Sorry for such a delayed reply . I was bit busy on redesigning the site, so do have a look at site again.

About your question, ideally you should shoot and post at least one image per week. But its okay if you shoot couple of images in say 2 weeks, and then post images for both the weeks at later stage.

Main objective is to encourage users to shoot more often


----------



## elrick (Dec 26, 2004)

so all photos and registration from previos version of the site are lost?


----------

